# Hello, Newbie from Central Connecticut



## JonnyBeeGood (Aug 2, 2012)

My first hive setup May 15 and they are doing great ! I've been wanting to get into this ever since i was very young when my Grandparents instilled in me a love for Beekeeking. Tons of questions for everyone though. Looking forward to everyone's input.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome... there are a lot of us in CT.


----------



## joan (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats on your hive! I just started this April, so much awesome help here and all the beekeeping clubs we have here in CT are great.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2010)

As president of Eastern CT Beekepers Assn, I'm inviting yuou to join our Assn. www.myecba.org Adam Fuller


----------



## dnichols (May 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. We are almost neighbors.


----------



## JonnyBeeGood (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Adam! I am already a member! 😃


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome! Be careful, it's a very addictive hobby...


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2010)

JonnyBeeGood said:


> Hi Adam! I am already a member! &#55357;&#56835;


Great, I dont know everyone personally and especially screen names.


----------



## JonnyBeeGood (Aug 2, 2012)

Very addictive!!! I'm always worrying about them. But they've done great so far!!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jonny!


----------



## Double S (Jul 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## JonnyBeeGood (Aug 2, 2012)

Adam, I've been looking through my notes from this past bee school in Feb. trying to figure out what the winter configuration of the hive needs to be for this neck of the woods. I have written down that it should be only the 2 hive bodies & a bottle feeder on top. Others are telling me that they need 2 supers of honey. Any thoughts you can share?


----------

